# My s55 AMG



## Tarek307 (Oct 5, 2007)

lol.. your one of those guys that takes an e60 525i & puts an M5 badge on it


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tarek307 said:


> lol.. your one of those guys that takes an e60 525i & puts an M5 badge on it


Huh?









Saw this lovely M5 the other day.


----------



## Suri [TBR] (Mar 18, 2009)

Db750 said:


> Huh?
> 
> View attachment 313534
> 
> ...


Damn, look how wide the tires are too. I think I can just slightly make out that the front end is dipping a little more than the rear, he must have put in the V10 from the E60 M5


----------



## Tarek307 (Oct 5, 2007)

Think you can send me a 760i badge for my 745li?? that will for sure increase its value, hek, that would officially make it a V12.......Major fail, car sucks bro & your mods are Garbage..hate to break it to ya, but i'm being blunt!


----------



## Suri [TBR] (Mar 18, 2009)

Tarek307 said:


> lol.. your one of those guys that takes an e60 525i & puts an M5 badge on it


Read through the thread: "Newest edition to the stable" and everything will make a lot more sense budday! :rofl:


----------



## Suri [TBR] (Mar 18, 2009)

Tarek307 said:


> Think you can send me a 760i badge for my 745li?? that will for sure increase its value, hek, that would officially make it a V12.......Major fail, car sucks bro & your mods are Garbage..hate to break it to ya, but i'm being blunt!


We're just messing around man! He got the car for only $7k! What are you expecting?! A Ferrari? :rofl:


----------



## Boing745 (Jun 27, 2009)

Suri [TBR] said:


> Read through the thread: "Newest edition to the stable" and everything will make a lot more sense budday! :rofl:


That was a great thread. too bad it got closed, i was ready to reply and i noticed its closed 
Sucks! Awesome funny thread tho.
Dude went so far in posting everything he owned and owns now, with his car collection thats worth 500K AND all he needed to do is what everyone wanted to see is more pics of his project along with "REAL" picture of the engine.
Thats all that was needed, just some real pix of his project.

Im jelous slick that you some doctor man, congrats!
I wish i can be like you, have a X5 beater, then another new x5 beater, the new convertible bmw, S430 beater and your 750s. So many beaters, thats awesome man. Wish i had so many cars like you.
I really am jelous because you some doctor and you have so much money and so much free time at work to post on bimmerfest all day long, thats awesome. I really wish i could do that. At the same time you have a project car and you work on the engine and stuff like that yourself for couple of weeks. Looking for donor parts and stuff. Wonder how you manage all your hours in a day! No wonder your a doctor! I wanna be one too just so i can have so much time like you. 1 hour drive to work kills tho!
The only thing i would do different is pay someone to do all the dirty work and get it running for me.
But since you have so much time its great! Im sure many people wish they could have as many cars as you, money and time on their hands.

Good luck with your projects and your surgery!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Db750 said:


> Hey now, my clk550 is only a foot of dental floss and a thimble of goo gone away from being a clk55.


:dunno: but the 550 is better than the CLK55. It just needs the seats and the "m" button on the trans...


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

Frank Rizzo said:


> :dunno: but the 550 is better than the CLK55. It just needs the seats and the "m" button on the trans...


I was just playing around, Frank. I agree that the 550 is superior to the 55. More HP/TQ, better gas milage, better transmission...:thumbup: And of course when I finely do get around to re-badging my CLK it will be to the tune of a CLK63 AMG; may even go all the way with the Black Series logo.:thumbup:


----------

